
Police raid Amazon's Tokyo offices - RobAley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31000904
======
ekianjo
> The crackdown by police follows a change to Japanese laws enacted in June
> last year that criminalised the possession of real images of child sexual
> abuse. The creation and distribution of such images has been illegal since
> 1999.

In the meantime in convenience stores everywhere across Japan, kids can get
manga showing women or school girls being raped and nobody has any problem
with that. I guess I will never understand morals here.

~~~
Kenji
No, they're not sold to kids. And I don't see your problem. On one hand, we
have real children being abused in real life. A demand for such pictures would
mean a demand for child abuse. On the other hand, we have drawings that most
apparently satisfy certain fetishes that people seem to have. I don't see
what's immoral with the latter, literally nobody was harmed in the process.

~~~
ekianjo
> literally nobody was harmed in the process.

Because you think being exposed over and over to something does not harm
someone's mind, or change their perception ?

> No, they're not sold to kids.

I'm not talking about adult ones, I'm talking about even the ones for young
folks: there's plenty of hard core sexual content as well in. Check it out for
yourself.

~~~
a_bonobo
There is debate that heightened exposure to pornography correlates with lower
incidences of rape: [http://freakonomics.com/2011/08/04/porn-and-rape-the-
debate-...](http://freakonomics.com/2011/08/04/porn-and-rape-the-debate-
continues/)

>the U.S. states in which rapes rose by 53 percent had the least Internet
access between 1980 and 2000—and so the least access to Internet porn. States
with the most access saw a 27 percent drop in reported rapes.

But there are so many other factors playing into this (with heightened
exposure to Internet due to higher income and more free time also comes a
higher level of education, which may deter rape), so the debate is still going
on, but a clear "porn -> rape" correlation doesn't seem to exist.

~~~
ekianjo
> There is debate that heightened exposure to pornography correlates with
> lower incidences of rape: [http://freakonomics.com/2011/08/04/porn-and-rape-
> the-debate-...](http://freakonomics.com/2011/08/04/porn-and-rape-the-
> debate-..).

Hello ? I'm not saying porn and rape is linked. I'm saying you can get tons of
hardcore material everywhere in Japan, so why go only after the ones selling
pictures ? Personally I dont see much difference between a drawing a kid being
raped and an actual picture, for the end viewer. In both situations you are
allowing that person to feel good about it, which is, in my view, wrong
anyway.

~~~
nothrabannosir
To repeat what was said earlier: _because it 's not about the viewer_. It's
about the child actually being molested.

Q: Why is child pornography illegal?

A: Because it requires real life children to be abused in real life

Q: Why is CG / drawings of child pornography controversial?

A: Because we don't know if it will lead to real children being abused in real
life.

Does this answer your questions?

~~~
ekianjo
> To repeat what was said earlier: because it's not about the viewer. It's
> about the child actually being molested.

You would not get (much) child molestation if there was no public for these
images in the first place.

So on one side, it's forbidden to share pics of real children (for the reasons
you mentioned), but it's fine to check/sell drawings of children being
molested. It just seems very counter productive to go both ways at the same
time. You can imagine that people who already enjoy drawings would also enjoy
pictures and therefore actively look for them.

~~~
nothrabannosir
Okay, that's a more nuanced and better argument.

We are now entering the "do video games cause violence" discussion hall. We
take a number. It's ZY412787A331992. The 90s LED display mounted on the south
wall says "unmoderated caucus".

We take a seat, close our eyes, and relax in the echoes of decades of
brouhaha.

Do you want a drink?

~~~
ekianjo
> We are now entering the "do video games cause violence" discussion hall

Actually we are not. I am merely saying that the market of legal questionable
things is likely increasing the market of illegal things, not talking about
pictures causing rape directly.

